# be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt



## Winni_DE (21. Oktober 2018)

*be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Hey, 
Meine Wasserkühlung hat heute angefangen laute Geräusche zu machen. Für mich hört es sich an als ob die Pumpe kein Wasser mehr bekommt... 

Jetzt ist die Frage: Kann es sein das ich sie einfach "nur" entlüften muss oder kommt das von einem Sonstigem Defekt?

Hier ein Video mit dem Geräusch: 

YouTube

mfg Winni_DE


----------



## type_o (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Wie lange hast du schon die SL 280? 
Klingt für mich nach Luft im Sys!


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Ich habe meine SL280 mit dem Problem eingeschickt und anstandslos eine neue bekommen (war 2 1/2  Monate nach kauf glaube ich).
Der Garantie wegen würde ich die nicht entlüften.


----------



## Winni_DE (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Hab die jetzt seid einem Jahr. Werde dann auch nutzen von der Garantie machen... 

Danke Für die Antworten


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Hab zwar nur ne 240mm, aber mittlerweile schon die Dritte bekommen. Hat immer ein Jahr gehalten und dann hat die Pumpe angefangen zu "Surren" 

Dafür aber 24h Express-Ersatz und super Kundenservice von BeQuiet!


----------



## sheldor_online88 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Das kommt wenn Luft im System ist. Meine wird dann auch extrem laut! Hier der Link danach ist Ruhe:
YouTube
Ich habe einen AGB dazwischen geklemmt und somit die Kontrolle über den Wasserstand keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Durch entlüften am Füllport verliert man keine Garantie, schließlich ist dieser Füllport nicht zum Spaß da.
Die Wasserkühlung sollte dazu natürlich nicht zerlegt werden.

Selbst in der Bedienungsanleitung steht geschrieben das nach 2 Jahre darüber Wasser nachgefüllt werden muss.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Du kannst über den Einfüllstutzen Wasser nachfüllen. Destiliertes Wasser reicht aus.
Ob sich das Problem aber beheben lässt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich würde reklamieren. Du kriegst dann eine neue.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Ich habe mein Silent Loop 360 auseinander gebaut, weil ich den Radiator anderweitig verwenden wollte. Ich musste die Anschlüsse mit roher Gewalt und schwerem Werkzeug lösen. BeQuiet hat das echt brutal Stabil gebaut. Würde mich wundern wenn die irgendwann im leben mal Luft ziehen.


----------



## TuzOW (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Entlüften oder Defekt*

Ist ein bekanntes Problem der SL, schick sie einfach ein und bekomm eine neue.


----------

